# Schaerer Coffee Celebration BCL: Parts



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This post is a bit of an oddball but here goes anyway










At work there are a couple of Schaerer Coffee Celebration BCL machines that have been dumped due to the lack of spares availability/ high cost of repair. Both have faulty electronics I am told.

Now then, due to the fact that parts seem to be like rocking horse $h1t I thought I would just check to see if anyone needs any of the more mechanical parts from these, stuff like sensors or solenoids or even the boilers (small 1ltr ish balls). They are a bit trashed already and much as I like to help please don't ask for the fridges









Yeah it is a long shot but I hate to see potentially good stuff go in the bin (except perhaps my parts bin)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't think so.... but wait.....

I got into it today and liberated the two rotary pumps and the four grinders

So what do you think I found?

Well the pumps are still at work but the motors are about the length of a baked bean can and maybe 1.5 times the length. a little small then but otherwise nothing special.

The grinders on the other hand have been a revelation. At approximately the size of a coffee mug the business end of these contains proper 64mm burrs, but the motor....OMG

The motor is tiny. it runs on 24v, drives a gearbox similar to a windscreen wiper motor but smaller..... a motor that is just 80mm long and 45mm dia. These left me thinking "How on earth can that work? "

I just put the phone on charge in order to get a couple of photo's up but these are screaming at me .....

These seem to be the missing link between hand grinders and the big ol' beasts that just about fit under the kitchen cupboards.

The build quality is really naff but the concept seems to be just the ticket.

Pics should be added about 8pm


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Whoa, that's a tiny grinder with quite big burrs. That would be under 300W motor (at best...).

If only I wasn't sleeping during Electronic Engineering lectures! It could be a DIY EG-One project for tinkerers... Who was the guy who used to modify various grinders to extremes? I can't remember his name, @aa... Something?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How does it choose which of the 4 hoppers to use, or does it do them in turn?

If you are DIY minded you could probably knock up some interesting grinders for home use.

Maybe put the rest of the parts on ebay?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

While it is a bean to cup and there evil; it is still kinda funky looking. I like the four hoppers.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As a complete machine these are £8000 worth of an exercise in doing things the hard way using the most parts. Loads of solenoids and motors and all under programmed electronic control. I looked at it and thought ....Why? just why would you?

I have a number of projects on the go just now but these are going in the drawer for later









These are 7.5w dc motors probably turn burrs at 40rpm (see details: http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/nidec-motors-actuators/worm-gear-motor-type-404-156-gmpg/19854-105847.html) Others on the machine are 36v and 24v. If I get time I shall strip some more stuff next week.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


>


I used to have a terrier like that, small, with a huge set of... Burrs

Have you got them to spin up yet? If so what sort of speed? They must stall easily, surely...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not tried yet. No 24v source here, threw it out when I moved. If I get a chance I will try a couple of batteries.

The more technical engineers among us might netter answer your stalling question but based on an SJ being very capable of turning these sized burrs at 1450 rpm using a 350w motor but I don't know the torque figure. These might be capable of 30rpm.

Nominal speed is 70 rpm, and torque is 1Nm. but gear ratio is 62:1. The question then must be where are these numbers referring to..... Motor or output shaft? As soon as I know I will post


----------



## Cuppre (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Grumpidaddy,

I'm from Belgium, so excuse me for my bad English 

I am looking for a Touch panel and a master card for that Machine.

I also would be happy as a kid with the SERVICE manual (if that excists??)

Thanx in advance ...

Grtz, Cuppre


----------



## Stevo7373 (10 mo ago)

grumpydaddy said:


> Yeah, I didn't think so.... but wait.....
> 
> I got into it today and liberated the two rotary pumps and the four grinders
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevo7373 (10 mo ago)

Hi just wondering do you have a lcd screen on any ov them ? Thanks


----------

